# Where are the Weapons of Mass Destruction?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2003)

Go to Google 

Type 'weapons of mass destruction' in the search box. 

Hit the 'I'm Feeling Lucky' button. 

Really. You want to.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 2, 2003)

some of them are cool but I can't afford any right now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.coxar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

heh.


----------

